# Need your input on this Aussie saddle...



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I strongly think that might be their Longreach endurance model. If so, they're over $1k new. If not that one, then perhaps the Kimberely (also an endurance model) that's around $700 new. They do both use the English girth system so you should be able to use pretty much any english girth. I don't think they're as heavily padded (flocked) as some of the other styles so you'll need to take that into consideration when you pick out a saddle pad to use with it. If it's structurally sound and fits the horse, it's a worthwhile purchase - perhaps offer her a little less on spec (I don't know how the big the market is for used Aussie saddles or how long she's had it for sale but the owner may be agreeable to your counteroffer). You'll have to post pictures of it in use if you decide to get it.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

*Need some input on this saddle...*

I posted this on the Tack Review thread but since this is actually more up the endurance alley, I thought I'd post it here too.

I have an opportunity to buy this Aussie saddle from my neighbor. We've been keeping an eye out for one for my husband after we lost his in a barn fire, but he's not a super active rider so we haven't been in a huge rush. This is a 19in Down Under. It has Down Under Series stamped on the outside flap. It doesn't give any other model name to let me know what style of Down Under it is. It's a little different from the Aussies I'm used to in that it doesn't have an overgirth. The billets are attached to the tree I'm assuming??? And are then guided down the inside of the flaps. The panels seem to be close contact cell foam. I don't know how old it is. Anyway, she wants $400 for it. What do y'all think? She's also letting me try her Annie George but she wants $1400 for that one and that's a little too rich for my blood, especially since I'm not really in the market for one for myself right now.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I posed a comment under your other thread if you'd like to check that out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

threads are now merged. please do not make multiple postings of the same thread in different locations.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Chevaux. I was kind of leaning towards the same models you mentioned. Hubby is very attached to his saddle horn so I don't know if I'll be able to convince him. She actually let me take it home so we'll see what he has to say tonight when he gets home. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As they say, the proof of the pudding is in the eating so if you can get your husband to take it for a test ride he should find it quite comfortable and won't notice the horn's not there. Also, hopefully bsms will provide a comment here as he uses an aussie saddle and can provide a male perspective on them.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

If you're interested I have a 19" Stockman Bush Rider for sale! See my post in the classifieds.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thats a down under longreach endurance, 910 brand new. Aussi saddles tend to have very little resale value. seems people see one cheap crappy one and assume all of them are bad. But same people will tell you to buy a good brand western. Humm go figure. Any way that is a good saddle, but more of a performance model, Id like to have it of it fit my horse. assuming really good shape I say 400 is pretty good deal. what tree is it ?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I know what you mean. I am still going to bug him to mount up in this one just to see how it'll feel to him. The one we lost in the fire was a 20in so I also want to know if a 19in will even work for him, horn or no horn (he's a big guy  ). Having this one at home gives us a chance to try out size if nothing else. DuckDodgers, if yours is still available and the 19in here fits him, I may be getting back with you as yours is more my price range anyway. Hubby doesn't ride much but loved his Aussie when he did even though it wasn't one of the super great quality ones. I want to say it was by Outback Saddle Co.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I was hoping you would see this Joe.  Thanks for the info. Not sure about the tree. From what I can see it's wood, but there's really not much too it at all. Then there's the memory foam type panels (not sure if that's really what they are but they feel like it). The saddle is super light despite it's size. Without any extra rigging, it weighs 16.5 lbs. Too bad this one is not made for skinny butts like mine. I would need more like a 15. Hubby is a 3-4 times a year type rider and the weather has to be just right.  He doesn't quite share my "obsession". I'll ride in the dead of night if the moon is nice and bright.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

by tree I meant wide or medium, seems they can be adjusted smaller but not bigger. Thats a fine saddle and was on top of my list , only thing I didnt like is the rigging, I have two saddles and the billets are stretched and tore up. No idea why they put suede on the inside of them. Really only complaint about them. What size horse do you have ? IE what kinda back and withers ? what western tree tends to fit him


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh OK. Sorry about that. I would say it's a medium to medium/wide. There are two places to attach a breast plate on either side of the gullet and if I measure at about the level of top screw to top screw of the lower breast plate attachment but inside the gullet, it measures around 6 1/2-3/4 inches. If I measure exactly from the center point of each panel on the inside, it measures around 8 inches but that's lower than where you would normally measure gullet size. We'd be using this saddle on my barrel mare who has given me grief fitting a barrel saddle to. She is high withered and wide and stands at 16.1h and 1100 lbs. . I had to sell a regular QH bar Tex Tan and go with FQH bars for her barrel saddle with a 7in gullet. My neighbor did tell me to use a good thick pad with this saddle because the panels are close contact but the foam is very forgiving. I'll be trying it on my girl here in a littel bit. Hubby did agree to try it out to see if the 19 vs the 20 in. seat will work but I don't know if he'll get past the missing horn. LOL! As far as condition, it seems to be normal wear kind of stuff. It looks really good. Billets are in good shape. They are loooong!  I have regular AP and dressage girths I'll be trying with it. There is one spot where it looks like she repaired a tear in the gold fabric that covers the panels but it was very neatly done and of course not visible while riding. If you really are interested in this saddle, would you want me to get you in touch with her or give you the listing info once she decides to do so? She's also letting me try out an Annie George endurance saddle which I already know I can't afford and she said if I don't decide on either one, she'll be listing them for sale.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

The Longreach Endurance was the saddle I was interested in when I was shopping for an aussie. However, I decided against it for a couple reasons. For one, those foam panels cannot be adjusted to fit your horse like flocked panels can, so if it is not an absolutely perfect fit right off the shelf you have no way to tweak it. Also, the folks at Down Under said that model isn't ideal for high withered horses, better for broad flat backs (and my horse is a TBx with high withers). I ended up with the Down Under Master Campdraft Deluxe, which was brand new on the clearance page for a similar price (normally around $1k I think). So check out their clearance page and consider getting an aussie that is fit to your horse's wither tracings...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got a DownUnder saddle with a horn and one without. I think I prefer having a horn, but I use it mainly as a handle to pick the saddle up with. The only time I've had a horse try hard to throw me (Trooper - maybe 4 years ago) was with the one without a horn - but with a grab strap. Eventually, Trooper got tired of trying to throw me...

If you get one that doesn't fit because the withers are too high, then a wither relief pad like Wintec sells - with the thicker front end - will work well to raise the front. (Wintec Comfort Saddle Pad With Lift - Statelinetack.com) The size of the Wintec pad is a perfect match for the panels of my Master Campdraft.

Something I like about the saddles (from a male perspective) is that they don't have a sharp rise to the front of them. Some western saddles seem designed to emasculate men. The Australian style is much more English, with room for a male who hasn't been gelded...


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, we tried it out. Hubby was actually willing without the horn. Turns out he really needs a 20 inch. Like bsms said, his "none gelded" parts were crowded in this one. LOL!. I cracked up when I read that.  And he really wants that horn. He needs it to pull himself up while mounting more than anything. Poor guy. He's just a big tall man at 6'4" and football player weight so he has issues anyway with the saddle sliding to the side when he mounts. So anyway, I'm giving it back to my neighbor. I'm actually glad we had the chance to try it out because now we know for sure not to go less than what his last saddle was. And the saddle "looked" like it fit my girl, but with her high withers, I would definitely have to get some kind of support pad because once my husband was in the saddle, it looked like it was pushed down on her quite a bit despite the nice thick pad we were using. The close contact foam panels didn't support him much. So anyway....live and learn. I also tried the Annie George she gave me and maaaaaan, that hard seat makes my Stubben feel like a mattress topper. My skinny butt has no natural padding as it is! It fit both me and my mare OK, but that was one hard seat and super slick leather. It would have worked for a slow ride but God forbid a ****** jumped out of the bushes and I'd probably go sliding right off. So, they're both going back. Thank you all for your input. I learned a lot today. Just for grins....here's my girl in the Down Under. Wish it wasn't so blurry.


----------

